# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Selçuklu devleti ne zaman kuruldu ?

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgMalazgirt savaşından çok kısa bir süre sonra Türkler İstanbulun yanı başındaki İznıke kadar olan toprakları ele geçirip Anadoludaki ilk devletlerini kuruyorlardı. Bu devletin kuruluş tarihi çeşitli tartışmalara neden olmuştur. Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin hangi tarihte kurulduğu konusunda araştırmacılar çeşitli tarihler ileri sürmüşlerdir. M. Altay Köymen, 1073 tarihini gösterir. Ayrıca aynı devletin 1077 ve 1092 tarihlerinde iki defa daha kurulduğu fikrindedir. M. Halil Yinanç 1077, Z. Velidi Togan 1080, J. Laurent ise 1080 yılında kurulduğunu ileri sürmektedirler. Osman Turan ve İbrahim Kafesoğlunun Anadolu Selçuklu Devletinin kuruluşu olarak gösterdikleri tarih ise 1075′tır. Bu iki tarihçinin 1075 yılını kabul etmelerine dayanak yaptıkları deliller, bu tarihin doğru olduğunu göstermektedir. Süryanî Mihail, Anna Kommena ve Zonarasın eserlerindeki kayıtlar 1075 yılında Süleyman Şahın bağımsızlığını ilan ederek Sultan ünvanını aldığını göstermektedir. Aynı yıl Bizansla yapılan antlaşma, bağımsızlığın hukukî belgesini teşkil etmektedir.

 Osman Turan, Selçuklular Zamanında Türkiye Tarihi, İstanbul 1984

 H Claude Cahen, Osmanlılardan Önce Anadolu, çev. Erol Üyepazarcı, İstanbul 2000

 B Claude Cahen, Türklerin Anadoluya İlk Girişi, çev. B. Yediyıldız-Y. Yücel, Belleten, Sayı 201 (Ankara 1988), s. 1375- 1431

 M Gülay Öğün, Türk Fethi Öncesi Bizansın Doğu Anadolu Siyaseti, Yüzüncü Yıl Ün. Sosyal Bilimler Dergisi, Sayı 2 (Van 1991),

s. 73-80

 İbrahim Kafesoğlu, Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti Hangi Tarihte Kuruldu?, Tarih Enstitüsü Dergisi, Sayı 10-11 (İstanbul 1981), s. 1-28

 İS Faruk Sümer, Anadoluya Yalnız Göçebe Türkler mi Geldi?, Belleten, Sayı 96 (Ankara 1960), s. 567-594

 Ali Sevim, Anadolunun Fethi, Ankara, 1988

----------

